# Octions faculity triplet (1st round)



## Levitanus (Feb 27, 2018)

You've heard the battle, now the rest two 

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/tesla-final-mp3.12130/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%8F-%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%83%D1%80%D1%81-mp3.12131/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/bofb-master-mp3.12132/][/AUDIOPLUS]

P.S. Sorry for missing dynamics inside tesla (task3.pdf)


----------



## JonAdamich (Feb 27, 2018)

I really love these compositions. Beautiful writing with your second piece.

Are these the final mix? Compared to what we usually hear on the forums, they are quite dry, which is totally ok! You really hear the detail and personality of each instrument.

I'm interested to know what these pieces are for?

All in all, absolutely lovely work! I am incredibly impressed!


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 28, 2018)

Levitanus said:


> You've heard the battle, now the rest two
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/tesla-final-mp3.12130/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> ...


 
Wow!! Sounds amazing. Great job May I ask what string library you used for the piece with strings?


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 28, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations Levitanus, terrific writing, you've really achieved wonderful results. The sound is really magnificent!


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 28, 2018)

Beautiful compositions with a real classical touch and very well orchestrated, a pleasure to listen to them!


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 1, 2018)

Sorry for late answer, I've got money problems during some personal projects (including restoring the workplace after the fail of the main 2TB hard drive), so now I've got internet only in late night, when there'no strength to do anything)


JonAdamich said:


> I'm interested to know what these pieces are for?


Thank You! That is the first round on http://faculty.oticons.com/
Now I have to find about 5 days to complete the fourth work. Generally, it should be an existing one, but all my pieces are very... touched by practical usage  Not quite well-formed, made in hurry etc.



Maxfabian said:


> what string library you used


Thanks! This library called "The Shine Bows". It is used pretty much, in lot of conditions and locations, but only in my city  Cause it needs very complicated hardware, like real violins, cellos, performers and their Leader - Marina Kuzina 



marcodistefano said:


> Beautiful compositions


Thanks!



synergy543 said:


> The sound is really magnificent


Thanks! Pleased to read this. I'm thinking a lot about mixing nowadays. But have poor possibilities and not enougth time for it.
BUT! On our Russian rmmedia.ru we've discussed a lot about difference particulary in sound of samples and live recordings, and I've made some tests, proving the theory, that bleeds in close mics mean much.

So, the first test is: I asked my performers to play the coda of "Battle" (it isn't in final mix because of time limit for the task) separately, section by section. Then i've aligned them in Reaper, and put all "bleeds" in separate VCA. Now we can hear different mics configurations here (sorry for Russian interface, you can just push the button from the picture below):





Now, if we want to be closer to our sample deal:
Here is my first quick try to make simulation of bleeds:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/close-sim-bleeds-mp3.12163/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/only-close-mp3.12164/][/AUDIOPLUS]
I've made exactly the same tracks matrix as for live "bleeds test" setup, then sent Vi II, Va, Vc and CB to the close channel of Vi I, made personal "bleed" levels and "bleed" wetness with VSS (it's amazing on mono sources). The same for other close mics. I've not made personal delays, and, probably, was wrong with personal levels, but, it seems, that idea is not totally crazy)


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 1, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> what string library you used for the piece with strings?


sorry, doublepost:
There is Spitfire CS version, but it was not made as performing, just as visualization of sheets:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/battle-of-bows-mp3.12167/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 1, 2018)

That's an interesting observation. I think the bleed mics are adding room ambience from different mics so its like a more complex reverb. Also, the bleed mics may be adding some delays too which could be further enhancing the additional room sound.

How large was the room?

As interesting as the recording engineering aspects are, I'm far more interested in the composition and the live performance. I'd love to see a score. And hope you got a video of the performance too.

[EDIT] - Cross posts - That's a great mockup with Spitfire CS, but why so dry? And that was REALLY made with Spitfire Chamber Strings? Wow! Impressive. You sure know how to add dynamics and expressions into samples.


----------



## fixxer49 (Mar 1, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Beautiful compositions with a real classical touch and very well orchestrated, a pleasure to listen to them!


agreed. . thanks for posting these.


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 1, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> I'd love to see a score.


Definitely, but after the competition ends, i afraid of disqualification )



synergy543 said:


> And hope you got a video of the performance too.


ooops. No, i took the camera, but had no time for it...


synergy543 said:


> How large was the room?


350 seats hall with balcony. Main pair is bad, yep(


synergy543 said:


> so its like a more complex reverb.


of course. And ideally, they have to be sampled as well as in Superior, more than, for the whole orchestra. But till now, simulation can handle some inaccuracy, Like in CGI ) But delays have to be placed, of course.
Idea came from Meyerson video, where he puts some close mics to the channels of close mics of another instruments. Trombone to Fr.Horn for example. OT BWW revive has a lot of mics, so i've exported everything from them, and done it without simulation, like SSS took. But still research is needed


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 1, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> [EDIT] - Cross posts - That's a great mockup with Spitfire CS, but why so dry? And that was REALLY made with Spitfire Chamber Strings? Wow! Impressive. You sure know how to add dynamics and expressions into samples.


Sorry, forgot about this. First of all, Thanks!

At the second, it isn't mocup. It's mouse-clicking for ensure, that I took right notes ) And it's dry just because.. It's not for listening  
If You're looking for Guy, knows everything about strings mocup - listen to him 

At the third, I really like SCS, they are so flexible, especially in legato. But they cannot pass complicated material, like Mozart or Vivaldi, or Bach. But Berlin Strings can, even with awful legato patch. But they are... Like brainfuck) Don't like to work with them because of very complicated programming and much more complicated mixing. But i still think, that Hendrik is genius from the first OT Runs)


----------



## Maxfabian (Mar 1, 2018)

Levitanus said:


> Thanks! This library called "The Shine Bows". It is used pretty much, in lot of conditions and locations, but only in my city  Cause it needs very complicated hardware, like real violins, cellos, performers and their Leader - Marina Kuzina



Haha! Thats funny, my mistake. Sorry! It do sounds good To good!

Cheers


----------



## Maxfabian (Mar 11, 2018)

Levitanus said:


> You've heard the battle, now the rest two



Did you get to the second round? On there website it says that the composer that got thru to the second round where selected 10th of Mars. Just curios I thought your tracks were briljant!!

Cheers


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 14, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> Did you get to the second round?


Yep, sorry, was very busy, composing the 4th task.
Now I have dilemma:
There is what I would sent as the fourth task: 
orchestrated fragment
whole the piece in piano sketch

But it isn't film music) And i have film music, which is taken from The "Tangled" by Menken exactly the same as the first one from Rachmaninov) But... I don't know, i afraid of it. I've listened whole the previous years albums and not sure, that the last one can impress someone there. But i believe more in the first.
But the first isn't film!

I need opinions)


----------



## Maxfabian (Mar 14, 2018)

Congrats! Thats great. I listened to your tracks and I liked the film music the most. The other was also nice but I think I will vote for the film music. The only advise I have is to go with your gut feeling. Good luck I wish you all the best


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 14, 2018)

All of your options are strong. However, with the film music, you might consider processing it a bit as you're timpani is knocking the level of everything else down. Maybe something more like http://talkstudiousa.com/Levitanus_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3_%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%81_%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%81_FX.mp3 (this)?


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 14, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> Maybe something more like http://talkstudiousa.com/Levitanus_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3_%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%81_%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%81_FX.mp3 (this)?


Thnks! Of course, a little bit of compression would be given.
But, thinlin a lot once more, i've chosen different variant))


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice choice. It would fit right inside a Bond movie battling the Russians. Oh wait?  Cheers!


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 14, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> Bond movie battling the Russians


this was pilot of series based on Pushkin drama


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 14, 2018)

Levitanus said:


> this was pilot of series based on Pushkin drama


You have a rich culture to draw upon. I only know the Fish and the Fisherman by Tcherepnin which he orchestrated but it seems it was never recorded.


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 14, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> Fish and the Fisherman by Tcherepnin


Pity, but I don't...
I supposed to joke, but in context of


synergy543 said:


> a rich culture to draw upon


I want to say serious, that it rich, of course, but young. And still, taking references of music fundamentals from Bach, Buxtehude, Rameau, Mozart of course I feel a lot of sorry, because we have not such fundamentals of music, like Western Europe, or, Asia. Very strange Russia: not European, not Asian, not fish, not meat...
And in some points there is a rich choice: look at Rachmaninov, at Shostakovich, at Sviridov, but sometimes there isn't point to look to.
For example, Andreev made the Russian folk orchestra at the start of XX, and when whole the world was playing Rock'n roll, every Factory of USSR had folk orchestra)) But we still don't know how to use it, because since there wasn't mass music instead of warsongs or "worker's songs" fro a long time, now this orchestra plays jazz or classical transcriptions, but nothing of it's own.
And more pity, that guys, plays domras and balalikas are incredible good Musicians, from the very big capital letter) My favourite faculty in our conservatoire. And only now single performers start to make their own style for instruments with 400 years of history)
Alexei Arkhipovskiy or Alexander Tsygankov for example.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for sharing those names, I've never heard of many of those artists. I see why you admire them. The strength of a culture goes beyond popularity and material assets. Music is influenced as much by the spirit, mind, and thoughts. I went to school with Van Halen and despite their popularity, I don't consider that a rich cultural experience. I think in this country we are sorely lacking a strong musical education that gives deeper meaning and fulfillment to people's lives.

The variety of cultures though makes things interesting. And while I enjoy the benefit of the internet that brings us all closer, I wonder what effect this will have upon the future of music and cultural differences around the world. I suppose that is up to us to define and make interesting or not.

Not to take up more of your time, good luck with your competition!

http://imslp.org/wiki/The_Fisherman_and_the_Fish,_Op.41_(Tcherepnin,_Nikolay)]Tcherepnin - The Fisherman and the Fish, story by Pushkin


----------



## Levitanus (Apr 1, 2018)

Finally, the 5th place((
The second round was, weak, indeed, agreed. I had to write some cinematic instead of the concerto, so won't lose the time.


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 1, 2018)

Well don't be discouraged your skills are very strong. And you're in good standing amongst some of the greatest composers in the world who's works were initially panned. Just keep moving forward.


----------



## Levitanus (Apr 14, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> I'd love to see a score.


I've totally forgotten about this ask...
Attached to the first post


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 14, 2018)

Levitanus, thank you for posting the scores. You use a rich combination of devices in these pieces which really keeps the momentum and interesting going. Great submissions overall IMO. Kudos!


----------

